# daemon prince versus soul grinder



## onyxolivia (Aug 4, 2009)

In terms of a chaos daemon army, would a Soul Grinder or a Daemon Prince be more effective? In my opinion, the daemon prince would win because it takes more to kill it and I think it has an edge in close combat with a much higher weapon skill. However, it also costs more than a soul grinder with the upgrades and the soul grinder has an edge against vehicles with strength ten + 2D6 armor penetration as opposed to strength 6 (unholy might) + 2D6 armor penetration. Quite honestly I don't know, and that's why I made this thread, YAY, anyway, post away


----------



## Minion_1981 (Dec 20, 2007)

The only really nasty demon armies in my opinon are the ones that are fielding 3 Grinders with that template ability, they are nightmare to deal with


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I recently picked up a Chaos Daemons codex and from the looks of it I think if you can field 2-3 Soul Grinders in any Daemons army, your gonna be in pretty good shape. Just field them all with Phlegm, although if you field 3 its worth making the 3rd have tongue and charge him forward towards the closest or most important tanks.


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

Well, I think DPs may be better. They are wound-based, so they won't be as easily dealt with. They don't have fleet, but have wings instead. They cost more, but I think are overall a better option and they can be kitted in a variety of ways.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Depends from the army.

In an army, where you use 3 units of bloodcrushers, the grinder is better (points wise, and you already have the hitting power).

In a nurgle themed army with epi you need the 3 DP-s, to bring the tally as soon as possible up. 

So, there is no correct answer for your question. It truly depends from your play stile, and from your army.

And yes, grinders are vehicles, while DP-s are wound based, but DP-s get small fire, and die to them (nurgle DP-s live longer against such things), and when they live through the small fires, then comes the big gun fire... But thats good for you, since the other things in your army don't get shooted.

Grinders always get the big gun fire (lascannons, meltas), but never the small arms fire (bolters, heavy bolters). So, you have to decide, where you want go. :wink:


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

I typically run DPs because I hate things that can get killed in one shot. If you are going to run SG you have to run them 2 or more otherwise your opponent will drop it. Also if you force is lacking shooty elements which is most Daemon armies then Soul Grinder is a great unit especially for killing horde.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

*Daemon prince*

I'd get a daemon prince. Preferably a Tzeentch one. I have one in my daemon army and it's great. Needs pinning though.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think it's really possible to say that one is better than the other overall. It really depends on the rest of the army and the opponents that you come across most often.

Daemons already excel at destroying enemy infantry. In fact, pretty much our entire Codex is full of units that are among the best anti-infantry units in the game. Horrors, Bloodcrushers, Flamers, even Bloodletters and Fiends are fantastic at beating up squads of infantry. To this end, it's unlikely that a Daemon army really needs a unit that excels at blowing units of infantry away but has little ability to cope with armored vehicles. Daemon Princes are much better at dealing with almost all vehicles, be it at range when given the Mark of Tzeentch and Bolt, or in close combat utilizing their Monstrous Creature status to turn the tank into scrap.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

In 1,500pts I take one of each. It make the DP very nasty in CC by giving him a lot of Nurgle upgrades and flying etc., really like the 2+ to wound with rerolls.
The Soulgrinder I use as a ranged splash-damage unit and to give cover to units advancing behind it.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If your playing a tally man list you will have to take the DP's since GUO are way to slow.


----------

